# Piles côté GAUCHE du dock



## Dior (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connaît un moyen d'ajouter une pile voulue du côté gauche du dock ?? J'ai déjà une pile 'élément récent', j'aimerais y mettre n'importe quelle pile.......merci


----------



## Chamyky (12 Août 2008)

Il n'est pas possible d'ajouter de pile à gauche du Dock.
Mais quelle est cette pile éléments récents dont tu parles ? Elle est a droite, non ?


----------



## Dior (12 Août 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Il n'est pas possible d'ajouter de pile à gauche du Dock.
> Mais quelle est cette pile éléments récents dont tu parles ? Elle est a droite, non ?



Je pense qu'il est possible d'ajouter une pile à gauche  je l'ai vu en video sur youtube, et ensuite j'en ai une à gauche obtenu grâce à superdocker ; il est possible de mettre des espace invisible à gauche donc une pile ça doit être possible......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Dior a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est possible d'ajouter une pile à gauche  je l'ai vu en video sur youtube, et ensuite j'en ai une à gauche obtenu grâce à superdocker ; il est possible de mettre des espace invisible à gauche donc une pile ça doit être possible......


C'est possible en entrant une commande dans le Terminal.
Je me souviens avoir lu un article à ce sujet dans VVMac.
Est-ce que quelqu'un s'en souviens ? Je n'ais pas les revues sous les yeux.


----------



## Dior (12 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> C'est possible en entrant une commande dans le Terminal.
> Je me souviens avoir lu un article à ce sujet dans VVMac.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un s'en souviens ? Je n'ais pas les revues sous les yeux.



Exacte mais j'ignore ces commandes ; je connais celle pour ajouter un icone invisible mais j'aimerais bien celle pour une pile quelconque si quelqu'un la connaîs, ou éventuellement un soft le permettant ; à ma connaissance ni onyx ou superdocker ne le permet....... Mon dock commence à être encombré


----------



## maverick1984 (12 Août 2008)

moi aussi ça m'interresse du coup


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Dior a dit:


> Exacte mais j'ignore ces commandes ; je connais celle pour ajouter un icone invisible mais j'aimerais bien celle pour une pile quelconque si quelqu'un la connaîs, ou éventuellement un soft le permettant ; à ma connaissance ni onyx ou superdocker ne le permet....... Mon dock commence à être encombré


Si cet utilitaire peut t'aider (je ne l'ai pas testé): http://dock-spaces.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## Dior (12 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Si cet utilitaire peut t'aider (je ne l'ai pas testé): http://dock-spaces.softonic.fr/mac



Je sais pas si ça va résoudre mon problème mais ça à l'air pas mal du tout ; je test et je vous redit  ça ! merci !


----------



## Dior (12 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Si cet utilitaire peut t'aider (je ne l'ai pas testé): http://dock-spaces.softonic.fr/mac



En tout cas la possibilité de créer un dock par bureau Spaces c'est un truc que je cherchais aussi depuis un certain temps ! cool.......


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Août 2008)

Dior a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connaît un moyen d'ajouter une pile voulue du côté gauche du dock ?? J'ai déjà une pile 'élément récent', j'aimerais y mettre n'importe quelle pile.......merci


Bonjour

Ajouter un dossier dans la partie gauche du Dock, c'est façile à faire mais une pile j'ai des doutes.

@+


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2008)

Si tu parles de la video à laquelle je pense, il s'agissait d'une des premières build de développement de Leopard. Ce fonctionnement du Dock a été abandonné par Apple. Par ailleurs, il n'y avait pas de séparation dans cette version du Dock.

Pour l'article, la commande est disponible au téléchargement d'un fichier Text Edit sur le site de VVM (voir le sommaire du numéro 36). L'article accompagnant ce script est repris dans le H.S. n°1 actuellement en kiosque.

nota : sur les captures d'écran de VVM, on voit nettement des piles à gauche. Mais on ne sait pas très bien comment ils sont arrivés à ce résultat.


----------



## Dior (12 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si tu parles de la video à laquelle je pense, il s'agissait d'une des premières build de développement de Leopard. Ce fonctionnement du Dock a été abandonné par Apple. Par ailleurs, il n'y avait pas de séparation dans cette version du Dock.
> 
> Pour l'article, la commande est disponible au téléchargement d'un fichier Text Edit sur le site de VVM (voir le sommaire du numéro 36). L'article accompagnant ce script est repris dans le H.S. n°1 actuellement en kiosque.
> 
> nota : sur les captures d'écran de VVM, on voit nettement des piles à gauche. Mais on ne sait pas très bien comment ils sont arrivés à ce résultat.



Ok, je savais qu'il s'agissait d'une préversion de leopard, mais je pense que ça doit pas être bien compliquer de mettre une pile à gauche....

Pour le soft dock spaces, il ne fait pas ça....il est pas mal en fait il ne fait que mémoriser des dock, les fermer, et le rouvrir.... Par contre j'ai pas réussie à faire marcher la compatibilité avec spaces.....on peut visiblement pas mettre un dock par espaces


----------



## Chamyky (12 Août 2008)

C'est dommage, cette façon de créer des piles à la volée avec les éléments de son choix semblait bien pratique, ajouté au faut qu'on pouvait les placer en plein milieu de ses applications.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> nota : sur les captures d'écran de VVM, on voit nettement des piles à gauche. Mais on ne sait pas très bien comment ils sont arrivés à ce résultat.



Pour faire franchir la barre de séparation à la pile des éléments récents, ils disent remplacer "persistent-others" par "persistent-apps" dans la commande.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour faire franchir la barre de séparation à la pile des éléments récents, ils disent remplacer "persistent-others" par "persistent-apps" dans la commande.


Oui, j'avais aussi lu cela, mais il ne me semblait, sur une des images, qu'il s'agissait d'un autre dossier. Enfin, j'avais espéré...

Bah! Nous sommes beaucoup à rêver d'essayer le Dock comme il aurait pu être. 

Je me demande ce qui a arrêté Apple.


----------

